

MacHeist just added Bitcoin for payments… with a twist - kalleboo
http://macheist.com

======
epaga
Don't understand what the "twist" was for... were they afraid of bots spamming
orders or something?

Other than that, it's an excellent deal - roughly 0.08 BTC for lots of tools I
was considering buying on their own anyways. The Bitcoin purchase went
extremely smoothly once I got past the silly Konami code.

